# Announcing LetsCube! A real-time racing website



## Calode (Apr 24, 2020)

Hey!

I've been working on this real time multiplayer timer much like TwistTheWeb and cubingtime. I've noticed fundamental problems with both of these, namely with TTW that it doesn't exist anymore. Because of this, I've developed my own website following lots of best practices.
Most importantly, this supports mobile! Although it's tough to cram all the stuff in the small space, the timer (should) work super well on mobile.

*Here's the link: *





Let's Cube


Cube with people in real time!




www.letscube.net





This website should work very well. I'm actively developing it so as good as it is now, it'll get better

You can keep up with it's development and suggest new features in it's discord.

You just log in through the WCA website. If you don't yet have a WCA account, it doesn't take long to create one. **You do not need to have competed to make a WCA account**
This saves your timer preferences and username. You can opt in/out of showing your WCA information.

*It currently:*

- Supports mobile
- Times you and supports penalties
- Has chat
- Has all WCA puzzles (more to come)
- Visualizes 3x3 scrambles (more to come in the long run)
- Has various stats (more to come)
- Lets you view past scrambles (click the green numbers on the left side of the room)
- Lets you go AFK
- Time with keyboard and manual entry (speedstacks timer will come)
- You can download it natively to your phone or computer

I plan to possibly add more stuff depending on feedback:

- PB tracking
- View profile w/ PBs
- comparing results to comp results

I thank you for reading all this and hopefully you'll log in and try it out. Please do! If there's anything missing for you, there's a chance I might put it on my todo list and add it if you suggest it.

Once again: https://www.letscube.net


----------



## Rafaello (Apr 24, 2020)

Nice project! I think it will be really useful. I hope that you will add nonWCA puzzles (at least most popular ones).


----------



## Cuberstache (Apr 24, 2020)

Been waiting for this! I haven't used it yet but it looks great and I can't wait for all the new features to come out!


----------



## mattlim (Nov 29, 2020)

How do you connect the stackmat timer to the laptop? I could connect it to cstimer web but not to letscube.net


----------



## Burrito (Nov 13, 2022)

I remember when LetsCube was almost dead but then there were like 200 users and then now it’s a good steady amount now


----------



## gsingh (Wednesday at 1:22 AM)

What's a Grand Prix room?


----------



## abunickabhi (Wednesday at 2:22 AM)

I get nostalgic when I hear about TTW, I have used it a lot back in the day.

Now letscube is quite good and less buggy.


----------

